# **Warning** Do not go into the garden when you're eating breakfast!!



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

You end up getting mugged!
Put myself a couple of weetabix in a bowl with some warm water from the kettle (dont like milk!) and went off to eat it in the garden so I could throw a ball for the dogs.
Had my first mouthful of breakfast and who should run out of the shed? Benji!! He stands up on his tiptoes and looks at me so I go for a stroke and hes there sniffing the air and actually licked his lips 
I got a glob of weetabix mush on my finger and offered it to him, he licked it off like a pro, as if he'd not been fed in weeks 
Cue then for the other 3 to come bombing out of their shed and que up for some warm weetabix 

They only got a marble sized glob each..Benji maybe 2  but they thoroughly enjoyed it, and as I stood back up to eat the rest of MY breakfast, Elwood does a huge run and binky and Stu flops onto his side in a shaft of sunlight 

So let that be a warning to you all, dont take your breakfast into the garden when you have rabbits....but if you do, make sure its something bunny safe so you can all share!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

Know that feeling all to well, although I don't have to go into the garden I get begging meerkats as soon as I walk into the kitchen :lol:


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Know that feeling all to well, although I don't have to go into the garden I get begging meerkats as soon as I walk into the kitchen :lol:


Well we are attack in a bed by funky and Stewie
Than we go downstairs and other two are standing on tiptoes begging for food and running around like sharks.

I didn't know bunnies can eat weetabix?can somebody send a picture -i hear a lot of weatabix here on forum and adverts in the radio.never seen them though maybe because I didn't look for them.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Obviously, dont add the milk 

Hmm cant work out how to add just the picture :/


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I hope our local shop has it.i will get them those today and see if they like.
How much can I give them?


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I only give them as an occasional treat, my lot have 2 shared between the 4 of them (3 are quite big rabbits) once a week, if that.
They may be able to have more often, Bernie will know more


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

Fixed for you  You need to right click the image and click on copy URL


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> I only give them as an occasional treat, my lot have 2 shared between the 4 of them (3 are quite big rabbits) once a week, if that.
> They may be able to have more often, Bernie will know more


I won't be giving it to my two Netherlands as everything upset them.
I will try with other 4- I will give them small amount(I never give them a lot of veggies,greens,redi grass) as I worry to much about them getting unwell.


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

Do you not find though, because they beg and take it off you and eat so quick, it looks like youve NEVER fed them EVER and this is their first meal???

Its a horrible feeling when a friend comes over and witnesses it and you wonder, I bet he's gonna report me to the rspca because that rabbit looks STARVING! lol


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Fixed for you  You need to right click the image and click on copy URL


Thank-you Bernie....now to work out how to do it on a mac! 



Adam942 said:


> Do you not find though, because they beg and take it off you and eat so quick, it looks like youve NEVER fed them EVER and this is their first meal???
> 
> Its a horrible feeling when a friend comes over and witnesses it and you wonder, I bet he's gonna report me to the rspca because that rabbit looks STARVING! lol


I know exactly what you mean Adam! Mine always look so hungry, Im sure my neighbours wonder if I ever actually feed them


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

kate_7590 said:


> Thank-you Bernie....now to work out how to do it on a mac!


I wouldn't have a clue with a mac, I have an IPhone and that is mac enough for me :lol:


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> Thank-you Bernie....now to work out how to do it on a mac! :
> Maybe that's why I cannot do anything with pictures as I use iPad or mac and if I put picture they are really small...what I am doing wrong or I am just blonde (not trying to insult anybody)


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Do you upload through photo bucket, Funky?


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> Do you upload through photo bucket, Funky?


I go to attachment icon and then choose picture and upload-I only can upload one picture to one post


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

Funky said:


> I go to attachment icon and then choose picture and upload-I only can upload one picture to one post


Ahh if you upload to the forum it only shows thumbnails, if you upload to photobucket or something similar it will show up larger


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Ahh if you upload to the forum it only shows thumbnails, if you upload to photobucket or something similar it will show up larger


How can I upload to photo bucket?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

Funky said:


> How can I upload to photo bucket?


Get yourself an account (it's free) and then start uploading pics


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Hodge Ginny and Oscar love weatabix they had really small amount -half between 3 of them.Elliot didnt want to even touch it.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Mine go nutty for weetabix, but they prefer it dry to mushy lol


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I didn't give them mushy just dry


----------

